# few of my Plecos



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

the snowball is hiding at the moment. ill take better pics soon.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice plecos

i always love those green phantoms


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice indeed









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet green phantom
I just got one recently they are awesome


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That are some drool worthy pleco's...............









Sometimes other members can make me real jealous








(Just kidding)


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

when i get my sanchezi how lonw will my common pleco last and how big of a tank will i need just for him if i want to move him?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice plecos!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great plecos


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great Lookin Plecos


----------

